

CouchDB first impressions - chaostheory
http://www.jacobian.org/writing/2007/oct/18/couchdb/

======
bootload
More here: _"System overload - Choosing JSON over XML: XML SUCKS!"_ (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=55345> ) and here
<http://www.couchdb.com>

